

Using Mind Mapping Data To Drive Your Software Application - hml
http://evolvingworker.com/2008/2/28/using-mind-mapping-data-to-drive-your-software-application

======
joe24pack
This reminds me of an in-house parser of graphing software files that we use
to populate physical route information for warehouse control systems. We also
used certain naming and icon conventions to express particular semantics that
the parser would then convert to the base physical routing maps for a routing
engine.

